# 2009 Arnold Classic Men?s Finals Wrap-up



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 Arnold Classic Men’s Finals Wrap-up by John Romano To say that the talent at this year’s Arnold classic was deep is an understatement. If the Olympia was a battle; this Arnold was a full-fledged war on the order of something Alexander the Great would have waged. The top six this year was so strong [...]

*Read More...*


----------

